# Bucks Testicles-is this normal?



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok I posted before about little sores (looked like irritated areas) on my bucklings testicles. The irritation is gone (after keeping them coated with Corona for a week or so) but there is hair loss on them. Is it because they hit his back legs? (LOL!!) Do most bucks have hair loss here? We are expecting to take him to his first show in June--will this hair loss hurt judging?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

oh gosh--I meant to size that picture!!! LOL whabam-nothing like goat testicles up close hu??? Sorry!!! Is there a way to edit a post-once you post it????

:laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Those are big...HeHe... :laugh: 

No... I have never had my boers lose hair there... it is usually on the bottom area.... Maybe the stuff you used burn his hair off....not sure though.... 

as to the show....they may see it as something wrong with him and may frown on it... not sure.... 

I know ...not much help .... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

HOLY B....s - BAHAHAHAHHA!!! More than likely the hair loss was due to the irritant - give it time, I would think it would grow back eventually.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

lol oh gosh you guys! I am so embarrassed with how big that picture was! Ahhhhh!!

Gosh I hope the hair grows back quick!!! The show I wanted to take him too is June the 12th!! Do they make hair weaves for bucks? :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you have fun weaving THAT in back there - LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> lol oh gosh you guys! I am so embarrassed with how big that picture was! Ahhhhh!!
> 
> Gosh I hope the hair grows back quick!!! The show I wanted to take him too is June the 12th!! Do they make hair weaves for bucks? :slapfloor:


 :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I may suggest some Aloe Vera gel...the kind for sunburn irritation...It won't hurt and may even help at this point....and though the pic is big...I'm assuming this is a buckling? I only ask because my pygmy buck has a set my DH is jealous of :ROFL: 

Sorry/ maybe a bit TMI there :wink: ...but I've never seen the hair loss on my boys that high..it's normally the bottom of the sac that has the bald shiny spots and is worse in winter.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Go ahead - rub that Aloe on those huge ...... BAHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Once you do get chance to put the gel on him, don't be too surprised if he actually lets you without a fuss, I've found that my boys are more willing to have that area attended to than my milkers like their udders touched at times.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well off course Liz ..... BAHAHAHAAH - ok, I am done now -- HAHAHAHHAHAHHA


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh for Goodness sakes! Am I the only one who didn't think a thing of the size of the pic until everyone commented? Didn't need any reading glasses to get a good look! hehehehe And Liz, it's not only the s-i-z-e that's amazing, but with my guys they're usually in a contrasting color! Better to see 'em with, my dear!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would say its from an irritation from whatever he had mixed with them rubbing/swinging around between his legs. My BUCK (not me LOL) usually has the little crusty/ hair loss on the bottom of his sac. But then again I don't normally pay attention to it. I guess I should go check and make sure he is all good in that department.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Got it--aloe vera gel I will get some and use that!

Well not to gloat on him but his yooohooos are HUGE! He is 5 months and they are AT LEAST 4 inches long-each testicle-not just the sac!! So I thought maybe he was wearing off the hair from how they swing against his legs!!!! :laugh: 

Gross hu??? But he was purchased to be my herdsire so I guess I should be happy :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I can say... he has plenty of capacity there for a 5 month old..... :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do hope he clears up....and I hope theres lots of girl swimmers in there!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

liz said:


> I do hope he clears up....and I hope theres lots of girl swimmers in there!!


Amen Sista!!! Thats what I am talking about!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup: :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Could this photo be considered invasion of privacy? hehe  My brother would call it....Goat Porn....LOL You should see his comments when I put pics up on the net of my girls rear ends when they are preggo..heh...

Looks like irritation to me too. Possibly to whatever you put on there, or well who knows, silly goats get into so much trouble as it is! I'm going along with Liz on this one with the aloe vera, that stuff is heavensent for irritated skin!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

goat porn!! Pow chicka whoawhaaaaaa hlala: :ROFL: 

hee hee--I never dreamed this post would be this entertaining!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Me either....I love it ....and having fun as well :laugh: 

We have to be careful though.... not to get to naughty with it....if you know what I mean... :wink: their are youngsters in the room....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> Me either....I love it ....and having fun as well :laugh:
> 
> We have to be careful though.... not to get to naughty with it....if you know what I mean... :wink: their are youngsters in the room....


I agree.. :thumbup:

On a side note....the boys don't get nearly as much exposure with pics of their goods the way the girls do....I lost count of how many pics are posted here of "Pooches" and udders :wink:

Your young man may be the first set of "baby makers "we have had here in a while!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

We've never had hair loss there on any of our bucks. But I would suggest using some MTG or Mega Tek (for horses) to get the hair to come back fast. That's what use ours before show - we get some that rub the hair off their neck from their horns, and some that loose the hair on the bottom of thier testicles, and also on bare knees. Works great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I agree.. :thumbup:
> 
> On a side note....the boys don't get nearly as much exposure with pics of their goods the way the girls do....I lost count of how many pics are posted here of "Pooches" and udders :wink:
> 
> Your young man may be the first set of "baby makers "we have had here in a while!


 HeHe...you know that is true Liz...maybe that's why... we are getting a kick out of it.... because we see pooches all the time....and are so use to that......
We get a new aspect of the other....back there and... :shocked: 
there hasn't been alot of questions with pics in the jewel section... you are right.... :thumb:


----------



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

like my wife tells me,,youve seen one youve seen them all.lol


----------

